# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  Máy CNC Router 3 trục full alu của emptyhb

## emptyhb

Xin chào tất cả anh em đam mê DIY, mình không phải dân cơ khí, cũng không phải dân điện tử.

Đã từ lâu ấp ủ dự định làm một con máy CNC để thực hiện một số việc mà mình yêu thích. Khổ nỗi nhà mình lại ở vùng cao, không có đồ đạc cũng như nơi gia công.

Đồ để làm thì tích cóp nhiều nơi, nhiều nguồn. Chính vì không có chỗ nào gia công ở gần nên quyết định làm một con H-Frame bằng nhôm trước, sau đó dùng con này để phay những thứ mình cần cho dự án này.

Gia công cho máy H thì mất 2 buổi xuống HN, bao gồm gia công trục Z, mặt bích gắn motor, gối giữa vitme, đế để gắn  BK, BF

Hình ảnh con máy đã làm nên lịch sử  :Wink: , chụp một hình sau khi em nó hoàn thành nhiệm vụ và chuẩn bị được tháo ra và thay bằng em router




Hình ảnh các sản phẩm gia công cho dự án

Nói chung là sản phầm gia công đúng với thiết kế, chỉ có mấy cái ke do lúc cuối hết phôi, nên biên dạng không có đủ  :Smile: , nhưng mà không ảnh hưởng gì tới kết cấu cả.

Tổng phôi 6061 cho dự án này là 1 tấm 500x800x15, 1 tấm 500x800x10, gia công xong vẫn còn dư một ít nhôm 15, còn nhôm 10 thì hết sạch 

Đồ đạc về phần cơ tích cóp đã lâu


Phần khung sử dụng nhôm 60x60x2, tối nay mới làm sơ bộ, muộn rồi nên chưa chụp ảnh, mai sẽ update tiếp.

Bản vẽ thì mình chỉ lắp sơ bộ cái khung để mua nhôm cho đúng kích thước thôi. Do cái vai trục X cũng hơi phức tạp, chỉ tạo file gia công lại để dễ gắn 2 vai, BK, BF vào nên lười vẽ.



Tẩ cả các chi tiết khác đều vẽ và tạo file gia công bằng phần mềm Autodesk Inventor Professional 2015

Video gia công một số chi tiết
....

----------

biết tuốt, CKD, im_atntc, jimmyli, mig21, minhtriet, Nam CNC, solero, VuongAn

----------


## im_atntc

Xin chúc mừng bác Tuấn, còn vặn vit băt ốc nửa là hoành thành dự án!  :Smile: 
Giống transformer quá... láp ráp rồi biến hình từ H lên router  :Big Grin:  (có khi nào em H frame ra, lúc đang ráp router mới nhớ ra còn chưa gia công 1,2 chi tiết nào không  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  )
Với linh kiện hùng hậu thế này thì chủ thớt dư sức làm thêm 2,3 con nữa  :Big Grin: .

----------


## emptyhb

> Xin chúc mừng bác Tuấn, còn vặn vit băt ốc nửa là hoành thành dự án! 
> Giống transformer quá... láp ráp rồi biến hình từ H lên router  (có khi nào em H frame ra, lúc đang ráp router mới nhớ ra còn chưa gia công 1,2 chi tiết nào không  )
> Với linh kiện hùng hậu thế này thì chủ thớt dư sức làm thêm 2,3 con nữa .


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  đã kiểm tra lại kỹ lắm rồi, mà cuối cùng sau khi tháo xong mới nhớ còn 2 cái kẹp spindle mới phay chưa gia công nốt 2 lỗ để gắn lên mặt bích Z  :Big Grin: 

Cơ mà cũng không sao, đợi lắp xong lên thì lấy lấy cái kẹp của trung quốc phay gia công nốt cho nó chính xác  :Wink:

----------


## anhxco

> đã kiểm tra lại kỹ lắm rồi, mà cuối cùng sau khi tháo xong mới nhớ còn 2 cái kẹp spindle mới phay chưa gia công nốt 2 lỗ để gắn lên mặt bích Z 
> 
> Cơ mà cũng không sao, đợi lắp xong lên thì lấy lấy cái kẹp của trung quốc phay gia công nốt cho nó chính xác


COn này gắn 3 con spin luôn à bác?

Em cũng tính làm con full alu đây, đồ thì gần đủ thiếu mỗi nhôm profile đặt một ông ở HN, cả tháng rồi hẹn hoài không gửi, thời buổi này làm ăn chán như con .. mắm. Dự kiến hồi nào hoàn thành bác?

----------


## emptyhb

Không edit được bài, mình up tiếp mấy video gia công bằng máy H

----------

anhcos, CKD, im_atntc, solero

----------


## emptyhb

> COn này gắn 3 con spin luôn à bác?
> 
> Em cũng tính làm con full alu đây, đồ thì gần đủ thiếu mỗi nhôm profile đặt một ông ở HN, cả tháng rồi hẹn hoài không gửi, thời buổi này làm ăn chán như con .. mắm. Dự kiến hồi nào hoàn thành bác?


Dự kiến trong ngày hôm nay là lắp xong cách trục lên khung, rồi bắt đầu căn chỉnh và chạy thử  :Smile:

----------


## anhxco

> Dự kiến trong ngày hôm nay là lắp xong cách trục lên khung, rồi bắt đầu căn chỉnh và chạy thử


ước gì e cũng có sẵn 1 con như bác để gia công chi tiết, chúc bác mau hoàn thành sp nha

----------


## biết tuốt

có bán bớt đồ k bác thớt  :Wink:

----------


## solero

Chúc mừng bác. Máy tạm mà chạy nhôm ngon thế kia thì máy xịn còn khủng hơn nữa.

----------


## emptyhb

> Chúc mừng bác. Máy tạm mà chạy nhôm ngon thế kia thì máy xịn còn khủng hơn nữa.



Cảm ơn bác Solero, cũng nhờ thanh nhôm của bác làm động lực đấy  :Wink: 

Update tình hình sau khi lắp xong khung, đặt thử mấy thanh nhôm cũ lên làm mặt bàn xem sao. Do cũng chưa mua nhôm mặt bàn.

----------

anhcos, anhxco, huyquynhbk, jimmyli, KDD, mig21, Nam CNC, nhatson

----------


## jimmyli

nhôm định hình này bạn mua của solero hã giá cả thế nào vậy  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Con máy của bác chủ làm đẹp quá. Trước giờ mình cũng làm nhiều con bằng nhôm nhưng chưa con nào hoành tráng thế này.

----------

emptyhb

----------


## ít nói

Kinh quá trông bt thế mà ghê gớm .

----------


## ít nói

> nhôm định hình này bạn mua của solero hã giá cả thế nào vậy


lão đó ko hạ đâu.  :Big Grin:

----------


## ít nói

lên điện này cho xứng đáng bạn ơi

à nhầm đây
mã  8CB75 
750w khoẻ như voi

----------


## solero

Bác ấy chỉ lấy của em 3 thanh này thôi: http://forum.cncprovn.com/attachment...6&d=1408637972
Các thanh khác bác ấy mua chỗ khác ạ.

----------


## ít nói

> Bác ấy chỉ lấy của em 3 thanh này thôi: http://forum.cncprovn.com/attachment...6&d=1408637972
> Các thanh khác bác ấy mua chỗ khác ạ.


3 thanh dùng sao hết nhỉ . chắc hôm nào qua lượm 1 thanh ngắn làm con 4060 cho bằng bạn bằng bè

----------


## emptyhb

> 3 thanh dùng sao hết nhỉ . chắc hôm nào qua lượm 1 thanh ngắn làm con 4060 cho bằng bạn bằng bè


 :Smile: ) Chủ yếu để ngắm mà bác ơi! Hehe, đang làm dở nốt trục X. Lát update tình hình cho các bác

----------


## solero

> 3 thanh dùng sao hết nhỉ . chắc hôm nào qua lượm 1 thanh ngắn làm con 4060 cho bằng bạn bằng bè


Nhà còn 1 em hành trình 800 full set chỉ thiếu motor thui đấy. Máu không?

----------


## emptyhb

Hôm nay mới lắp xong cái trục X lên, do hai vai đều phay rãnh để gắn con trượt và thanh ngang trục x nên khi lắp lên khung khá là khó. Cũng may có đứa em trai và 2 cái kích nên cuối cùng cũng hoàn thành.

Kết luận: Chi tiết gia công khá chuẩn



Tạm thời mới làm được thế. Trục X và Y đã đảm bảo vuông góc với nhau, giờ em chỉ cần căn chỉnh lại cho 2 ray đồng phẳng với nhau nữa thôi.

Sắp tới lắp phần điện 2 trục Y đều chạy hybird servor không biết có bị trường hợp giống như dùng 2 servor không? Em đang lo phần này quá!

----------

ABCNC, im_atntc, minhtriet, Nam CNC, solero

----------


## thucongmynghe79

nhìn hoành tráng quá, khi nào em được như anh ý...hic, kệ cứ đeo riiét cũng được

----------


## emptyhb

> nhôm định hình này bạn mua của solero hã giá cả thế nào vậy


Nhôm bác cứ liên hệ xem còn hàng không? Tính ra khoảng 100K/Kg thôi




> Con máy của bác chủ làm đẹp quá. Trước giờ mình cũng làm nhiều con bằng nhôm nhưng chưa con nào hoành tráng thế này.


Bác cứ quá khen làm em phổng hết mũi. Chỗ em không có địa điểm gia công nên em mới làm máy như thế này.

Cũng cố gắng làm sao cho chuẩn nhất có thể.




> lên điện này cho xứng đáng bạn ơi
> Đính kèm 3307
> à nhầm đây
> mã  8CB75 
> 750w khoẻ như voi
> Đính kèm 3308


Thanks bác, hiện tại em đang còn dư khá nhiều Hybird Servor + step nên không mua thêm đâu.

Với lại chưa có kinh nghiệm để chơi Servor

----------


## ahdvip

> Hôm nay mới lắp xong cái trục X lên, do hai vai đều phay rãnh để gắn con trượt và thanh ngang trục x nên khi lắp lên khung khá là khó. Cũng may có đứa em trai và 2 cái kích nên cuối cùng cũng hoàn thành.
> 
> Kết luận: Chi tiết gia công khá chuẩn
> 
> Đính kèm 3316Đính kèm 3321
> 
> Tạm thời mới làm được thế. Trục X và Y đã đảm bảo vuông góc với nhau, giờ em chỉ cần căn chỉnh lại cho 2 ray đồng phẳng với nhau nữa thôi.
> 
> Sắp tới lắp phần điện 2 trục Y đều chạy hybird servor không biết có bị trường hợp giống như dùng 2 servor không? Em đang lo phần này quá!


Bước nào canh chỉnh X Y chắc chắn vuông góc đâu anh chỉ em với

----------


## emptyhb

> Bước nào canh chỉnh X Y chắc chắn vuông góc đâu anh chỉ em với


Hi, em là người mới mà bác.

Về lý thuyết thì em có biết phương pháp dùng ke vuông có độ dầy lớn hoặc khối vuông chuẩn.

Bước 1: Rà 1 trục song song với một cạnh của ke, sau đó cố định ke lại
Bước 2: Rà và căn chỉnh trục còn lại cho tới khi nào song song với cạnh còn lại nữa thì thôi.

Còn đối với em thì: 
Thanh nhôm trục X lấy từ máy CNC đã gia công chuẩn sẳn rồi
Hai vai đều phay rãnh đặt con trượt và rãnh theo biên dạng của thanh nhôm trục X.

Sau khi phay xong, ốp 2 vai vào trục X, nó khít tới mứ em có thể không cần sử dụng ốc mà có cố định, đẩy qua lại được.

Tiếp theo dùng 8 con ốc để siết chặt vai và trục x, để đảm bảo mặt rãnh và mặt bên của trục x khít vào nhau.

Chắc chắn vẫn có sai số, nhưng sai số sẽ rất là nhỏ, còn muốn nhỏ nữa thì em phải để dành mua được khối chẩn về để ra lại thôi.

Mà em cũng hiểu ý bác rồi, chắc là bác chưa thấy em lắp moto với vitme vào nên bác hỏi? Đến bước đó chắc chắn em phải làm rồi bác à.

----------


## solero

> Sắp tới lắp phần điện 2 trục Y đều chạy hybird servor không biết có bị trường hợp giống như dùng 2 servor không? Em đang lo phần này quá!


Em nghe Leadshine quảng cáo là Hybrid step servo của hắn "No hunting" nên chắc không bị hiện tượng đó đâu ạ. 
Em cũng đang có ý định đi vào vết xe đổ của một vài cao nhân là chơi Dual servo song mã cho trục Y. Hy vọng là dùng được.

----------


## CKD

@emptyhb
Bác đã gặp trường hợp dùng douple Y, bị hunting không thể khắc phục được?

----------


## emptyhb

> @emptyhb
> Bác đã gặp trường hợp dùng douple Y, bị hunting không thể khắc phục được?


Em chưa gặp bao giờ bác à, do đang dự định làm như vậy nên tìm hiểu trước và biết có là có vấn đề cần phải khắc phục

----------


## ít nói

> Em nghe Leadshine quảng cáo là Hybrid step servo của hắn "No hunting" nên chắc không bị hiện tượng đó đâu ạ. 
> Em cũng đang có ý định đi vào vết xe đổ của một vài cao nhân là chơi Dual servo song mã cho trục Y. Hy vọng là dùng được.


rất nhiều cao thủ đã thất bại thảm hại. mời pác

----------


## jimmyli

em đang sài song mã đây, không biết hutting theo ý của mấy bác là sao?

----------


## solero

> em đang sài song mã đây, không biết hutting theo ý của mấy bác là sao?


Song mã của bác là AC servo hay Step ạ?

----------


## ít nói

> em đang sài song mã đây, không biết hutting theo ý của mấy bác là sao?


cao thủ đây rồi . thím làm được làm topic em  nhận đệ tử hộ cho ạ. em cũng từng làm nhưng mà thất bại thảm hại

----------


## emptyhb

Update tình hình cho các bác là chiều nay mới lắp trục Z vào

Gắn che bụi bằng nhôm có sẵn và bệ trục Z vào 


Gắn 2 thanh trượt, so thử độ song song, em chỉ cần đặt ray vào rãnh chứ không cần căn chỉnh gì



Gắn nốt con trượt và vitme


Tổng thể


Tiện đây em đang thiếu 1 khớp nối 12-14, bác nào thương tình để lại cho em 1 cái với!

----------


## ít nói

tình hình là em thấy lo lắng cho bộ khung của pác. nếu điêu khắc gỗ ko biến nó sao . đợi test vậy

----------


## jimmyli

@ít nói: bạn gặp vấn đề gì? nếu được thì post lên đây mình biết thì sẽ giải thích, vì máy mỗi người làm mỗi kiểu nên cũng không có thời gian làm tut bạn à, giờ máy đang sài hông tháo ra lắp vào được >"<

----------


## emptyhb

> tình hình là em thấy lo lắng cho bộ khung của pác. nếu điêu khắc gỗ ko biến nó sao . đợi test vậy


Mục đích làm con máy này là em chỉ phay nhôm, mica... tốc độ chậm (khoảng 1000-2000) thôi

Còn phay gỗ thì thì đối với vitme bước 5, em lại phải chỉnh lại vi bước trên driver thì mới chạy được 6m/phút

Khung thì em cũng chưa dám khẳng định, đợi vài hôm nữa xong mới test.

----------


## ít nói

> @ít nói: bạn gặp vấn đề gì? nếu được thì post lên đây mình biết thì sẽ giải thích, vì máy mỗi người làm mỗi kiểu nên cũng không có thời gian làm tut bạn à, giờ máy đang sài hông tháo ra lắp vào được >"<


Lo lắng nhôm định hình thím à

----------


## emptyhb

Báo cáo với các bác là do em tranh thủ dựng xong con máy này, gia công part cho máy 1325. Với lại vừa rồi em có nhiều việc bận không cập nhật tình hình cho các bác theo dõi được.

Hiện tại máy 1325 đã hoàn thành được 1 tháng, giờ mới bắt đầu có việc cho nó làm.

Vài hôm nữa em update hình ảnh để các bác chém ạ.

----------


## anhxco

KHông thấy bác chủ update tiếp kết quả e này nhỉ?

----------


## emptyhb

Lâu rồi em không update gì, nay em update cái đơn hàng đầu tiên sau khi máy 1325 của em hoàn thành.


Chi tiết máy thì để lúc nào rảnh em update à, cơ bản là xấu. Tốc độ em chạy bình thường 7m/p thôi

Thêm video cho nó sinh động

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> Lâu rồi em không update gì, nay em update cái đơn hàng đầu tiên sau khi máy 1325 của em hoàn thành.
> 
> 
> Chi tiết máy thì để lúc nào rảnh em update à, cơ bản là xấu. Tốc độ em chạy bình thường 7m/p thôi


Có thể xấu nhưng gấu là ok. Cứ ra sản pẩm, đáp ứng đc yêu cầu là ok all.

----------


## emptyhb

Vâng, em đang chuẩn bị cho dự án mới, lần này em phải tham khảo các bác thật kỹ. Vật tư để làm máy tiếp theo đã gần đủ.  :Smile:

----------

diy1102

----------


## solero

Gia tốc để mặc định hả bác? Thấy máy chạy hơi chậm. Làm đồ nhỏ và nhiều chi tiết như này cần gia tốc hơn là tốc độ.

----------


## emptyhb

Ôi trời ơi, con máy này lâu em không update. Tự dưng thấy trên tran chủ, nó hoạt động được tầm gần 1 năm thì em tạm dừng để lấy cặp ray ra làm việc khác. Sắp tới nó sẽ được biến hình thêm lần nữa.

----------

CKD

----------


## thehiena2

nhiều nhôm nhĩ, mình thì thích Fe hơn

----------

katerman

----------

